# Belmar Area/Shark River Headboats



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm up from Florida on vacation visiting my Aunt in Belmar. I was wondering if the forum folk could recommend the best head boat out of the Shark River Inlet here in Belmar or one close by. I didn't tote any gear up with me from Florida as I flew, but I'm looking to wet a line.

I'm hoping you all could give me some advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------

